# Looking for info



## pvwingchun (Sep 11, 2003)

I am looking for someone out there who might have info on Liang Ting-shuk. He taught in the San Diego area in the 1970's and early 1980's. He passed away sometime there after. With the wealth of knowledge on this board I was hoping that someone might have heard of him or even studied with him and can now give me some info on him. Thanks


----------

